# talk to me about what a postpartum cervix is like?



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I feel weird posting this since I have RL friends on this board now! So, a warning, i fyou don't want to know about my cervix - stop reading! :LOL

Before having my daughter I practiced NFP. Now I am trying to start up again, dd is almost 9mo. Anyhow, I've noticed my cervix is just feeling weird and funky... I am assuming giving birth changes it some, but can someone describe what a normal cervix that has been through childbirth is like??

My dd is almost 9mo, my cervix feels bigger, softer, and more open. It's also not completely smooth and firm like it used to be. Normal?

My only reason for concern is that at my 8wk pp checkup my cervix was open and I was diagnosed with retained placenta. I was given methergine and when that didn't work I had a 2nd d+c (my first was immediately after birth because of placenta accreta). I never went for my checkup after that because I was so angry and disgusted with the (s)OBs that treated me, and I felt great - better than I had since the birth.

(Re-reading that, it sounds like I didn't go for my checkup because I was angry. It was more than that, I just completely lost trust in them and didn't feel they could heal me better than I could heal myself. But I digress.)

So, I know no one can dx me or tell me my cervix is fine via computer, so how about some general info on how a postpartum cervix differs from a cervix that has never given birth? THANKS!


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

The cervical opening in a woman who's never given birth usually feels like a dimple or small round hole. In a mom who's given birth, the cervical opening is usually linear. The cervix itself often feels softer and more irregular, and sometimes larger than in a woman who's never given birth. After giving birth, you can sometimes always get your finger through the external os (outer opening) of the cervix, whereas that would be very unusual in someone who hasn't given birth.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I totally freaked the first time I checked my cervix after giving birth! I was not prepared for the changes that happened, even though I knew the opening would be larger and not round anymore. But it now feels like a ragged gash that I can get my finger partly in. I honestly thought that maybe I tore it pushing past that swollen cervical lip or something and made my midwife check it to be sure it was ok. She assured me it's fine.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
I totally freaked the first time I checked my cervix after giving birth! I was not prepared for the changes that happened, even though I knew the opening would be larger and not round anymore. But it now feels like a ragged gash that I can get my finger partly in. I honestly thought that maybe I tore it pushing past that swollen cervical lip or something and made my midwife check it to be sure it was ok. She assured me it's fine.

Me too!!!!!!!!!

I totally thought I had torn my cervix and it was going to heal badly because it was already feeling raggedy. It also felt kind of swollen. I was still spotting a little bit, so I knew that it was still open somewhat.

Fast forward a few weeks, and it is feeling firmer and quite closed. The linear opening doesn't feel as raggedy at the sides as it did a few weeks after birth.








Here's to cervixes!!! (or is that cervices? hmm... )

warmly,
claudia


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, thanks! You perfectly described it - ragged, linear and it's possible to get a fingertip into the os. I feel much relieved!


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

At my first speculum exam since ds's birth, mw told me that my cervix had torn a little, probably due to ds coming out with his arm against his head. She said it was no biggy though.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

8 weeks after my son was born, my cervix felt exactly the same as it had before his birth.. smooth, firm, and round, with a dimple in the middle. I've noticed that when I ovulate, it feels softer and more open than it did before I got pregnant with him, but otherwise it's exactly the same.


----------

